# Dental Prices



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey there people, anyone know how much is a crown more or less in a normal dentist (not the algarve) there? I think I read earlier that the dentists are pretty good in Portugal.

They want about 250 euros here in Uruguay for the ceramic one, so I might hold out till December in Portugal (finally) if the price is similar or less. It's not urgent.


----------

